# My newbie speech



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello as I am sure you guys are aware I am a new member and I am finally allowed to post a thread so I just thought I would introduce myself. I am an artist and I am in NJ. I am a Halloween girl 24/7 and 365 days a year. I am interested in all kinds of art and I am very interested in getting into prop construction. I have already chatted with several members here in the chat and find this is a friendly and lively place to haunt. Thanks for welcoming me and I hope to get to know each and every one of you over time. :jol:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome spookyboo.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hi Spookyboo, 

glad you are enjoying the place so far. As you mentioned, it is quite friendly here and is a great place for information and sharing.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to the dark, but fun side!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here and love the name!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome Spookyboo! You'll like it here.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, this is a great forum with TONS of experience.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome from another Jersey "girl". Hopefully we can get you to join us for our monthly get togethers here in central Jersey. Hehehe...just a warning, if you do decide to join us, your entire perception of prop building may be changed forever!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy please allow us to twist your vision


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Spookyboo!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You're from Jersey?? What exit?? LOL

Sorry folks, it's a Parkway joke.
Welcome to the forum Spookyboo. Indeed please feel welcome to join our Hauntforum NJ make and take chapter. Next meeting is on the 29th.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum! You've already posted.... so it's too late to turn back now!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome.


----------

